# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  Magia para una clase con niños de 4 años

## sergiomaestro26

Hola a todos/as éste es mi primer mensaje. Me presento, me llamo Sergio y soy maestro de educación infantil. Tengo una clase con niños de 4 años y os pediría por favor si me podéis explicar algún truquito muy sencillo y visual para usarlo en clase.

Yo me sé el de cortar un globo por la mirad, y después soplarlo y que se infle. Sólamente hay que enrollar un globo y meterlo dentro de otro. Los niños se quedan con la boca abierta. 
Pues truquitos así de sencillos y visuales son los que estoy buscando.


Saludos y muchas gracias.

----------


## Auriga

Hola,

 pues yo te recomiendo que me contrates, tengo un show de magia infantil, y te entretengo a los niños durante los 50minutos de la clase. con esto te ahorras tiempo en buscar los juegos y en aprenderlos, tiempo q te quitas de preparar tus clases y tiempo libre.

 qué te parece?.

Un saludo.

A.

----------


## sergiomaestro26

Gracias por el ofrecimiento. Como ya dije arriba, mi intención es conocer algunos truquitos muy sencillos para mostrárselo a los niños de vez en cuando a lo largo del curso. No pretendo hacer un show de magia.

Saludos.

----------


## sergiomaestro26

Hola Herr Eisenheim, he estado buscando pero no encuentro cómo se hacen estos trucos. Serías tan amable de explicármelos?
Gracias.

----------


## susana¿?

Podrias ponerlos aqui para que todos los podamos conocer?Gracias

----------


## pujoman

NO

hay unas normas que hay que cumplir....y leer

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...dades+ilegales

saludos

----------


## morfeostar

No es por nada.. pero, como supongo que tendrás conocimientos pedagógicos y sobre la psicología del niño... sabrás que a los 4 años de edad... los niños no tienen representación mental del mundo real.. con lo cual no tienen principios asimilados tan universales como La conservación de la materia, etc.
Con esto quiero decir que a niños de esa edad no les va a sorprender que un pañuelo desaparezca y aparezca en otro sitio... porque no entienden ni saben lo que es la conservación de la materia ni nada por el estilo. Su cerebro aún no tiene esa capacidad.

A esa edad es mejor hacer algo de teatrillo, marionetas, cuentacuentos, globoflexia... en fin, tienes muchas posibilidades.
Un abrazo.

P.D.: Si deseas más información al respecto de cómo funciona la mente de un niño.. te recomiendo la lectura de las teorías de Piaget y sus famosos Estadios (estadios mentales, no de fútbol, que más de uno seguro que suelta la bromita.. jejeje).

----------


## Pulgas

Morfeostar:
Estoy deacuerdo paro sólo parcialmente contigo.
A los cuatro años (y a los tres) pueden tener noción de la imposibilidad. Cualquier acto mágico que suceda en sus manos, por ejemplo, sí tiene efecto en ellos. Cualquier acto mágico que, por asimilación, ellos vean como imposible, tendrá repercusión en ellos.
*Sí se puede hacer magia a los niños de primer y segundo cursos de infantil.*

----------


## morfeostar

> Morfeostar:
> Estoy deacuerdo paro sólo parcialmente contigo.
> A los cuatro años (y a los tres) pueden tener noción de la imposibilidad. Cualquier acto mágico que suceda en sus manos, por ejemplo, sí tiene efecto en ellos. Cualquier acto mágico que, por asimilación, ellos vean como imposible, tendrá repercusión en ellos.
> *Sí se puede hacer magia a los niños de primer y segundo cursos de infantil.*


ok... pa ti la perra gorda... Aún así.. recomiendo encarecidamente la lectura y estudio de Piaget

----------


## Pulgas

¡Uf, creo que te ha sentado mal mi comentario! Lo siento, no era mi intención.
Hago magia infantil, la hago, también en los primeros cursos (3 y 4 años) y he leído a Piaget (yo también recomiendo su lectura), y a Erikson, y a Watson... pero no los santifico porque *sus obras ya no son de mi tiempo*:

La representación del mundo en el niño (*1926*). 
El lenguaje y el pensamiento en el niño (*1931*). 
El juicio y el razonamiento en el niño (*1932*). 
El criterio moral en el niño (*1934*). 
El nacimiento de la inteligencia en el niño (*1936*). 
(etc. Sus últimas obras son de finales de los 60)

Cuando él escribió su obra, los niños no sabían lo era un ordenador (por el año de su muerte él casi tampoco), ni le daban a un botón de una cajita negra (mando a distancia) y otra caja más grande (televisión) se llenaba de imágenes (hoy un niño de 3 años enciende la tele y cambia de canal).
No sé si el niño (a la edad de la que hablamos) identifica o no el hecho mágico, pero sí se asombra (el asombro es vital en la magia). Por eso sigo creyendo que se les puede y debe hacer magia (acorde a su edad). Y, creo, saben perfectamente quién y qué es un mago.

----------


## morfeostar

No me ha sentado mal

Por hacer les puedes hacer la magia que quieras.. pero se van a asombrar más con un cuenta cuentos o con unas marionetas.

La representación mental de un niño de 4 años es escasa, simple y rígida... y me da igual si juega con pelotas de trapo o con una televisión de plasma último modelo. Eso es así.

Y Piaget sigue siendo el modelo base y más importante sobre el pensamiento del niño. Hay otros estudios, por supuesto. Pero ve a la facultad de psicología y habla de pedagogía. verás que Piaget es más actual de lo que piensas.

Un abrazo y de veras que me encanta ver los diferentes puntos de vista de las personas respeco a estos temas. No te preocupes que no me mosqueo.

----------


## Ferlin

Sin lugar a dudas la mejor idea para entretener con magia a niños de esta edad es con una marioneta o algo por el estilo como se ha comentado. Yo llevo bastante tiempo haciendo magia para niños y mi compañero infalible es rocky raccoon. Una mascota que tu animas y que los niños se vulven locos por ella. Puedes hacer cantidad de gags con él como hacerle comer, saltar, corretear por tu brazo, etc. Además con buen dominio los niños piensan que es de verdad y su pelaje tan suave les enamora. Actualmente en tienda magia lo venden y yo de ti, me apresuraría a comprarlo. Si quieres te puedo enviar distintos gags y trucos para hacer con él. Buena suerte.

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Yo no he leido tanto como vosotros sobre pedagogia infantil, pero mi experiencia es que tan mágico es un pañuelo desaparezca como que una marioneta se mueva, o un muñeco hable. Para ellos todo es magico,

Ante niños de P4 he hecho aparecer y desaparecer palomas, levitar una persona y un largo ecetera de juegos, la única diferencia al hacerlo es que ante un publico mas adulto este busca una explicación no magica, pero para ellos es normal es magia, (nos creen)

Respecto a los juegos que preguntabas, es muy diferente el planteamiento de los magos, que buscamos un arte a poder hacer unos juegos, te aconsejo que acudas a alguna tienda de Magia (el foro esta montado por Tiendadmagia.com) y adquieras o bien algun juego o algun libro, seguro que encuentras lo que buscas

Magisaluditos

----------


## Martin Almada

Muchachones, todos tiene parte de la razon. Sobretodo basandonos en que nosotros no hemos creado teorias y los autores mencionadoas arriba si. Un niño de  y 4 años (sergun el estadio en que se encuentre) va a reconocer LO MAGICO pero de manera "casi "simbolica. Lo que nmo a a disinguir si el pañuelo desaparece porque lo metemos en un dedil o di lo hacemos mirar hacia el costado y lo metemos en el bolsillo. No se sise entiende lo que quiero decir. Ademas, en cuanto a la imposibilidad, tambien es relativo. Algo impsible, si uno lo realiza , deja de ser imposible y el niño, asimila la figura del mago como alguien que hace cosas imposibles "y le cree". Con lo cual sabe que es imposible, pero tambien sabe que el mago PUEDE HACERLO (Lo normaliza). tambien es muy ciuerto que se van a enganchar m,as con los tiuteres que con la magia. 
y con respectoi a quien pidio que lo contrate para hacerles 50 minutos de magia, lamentablemente estoy en argentina y me saldria costoso contratarte para ver como entretenes POR 50 MINUTOS  haciando magia (no chistes nhi globos ni ventriloquia ni malabares) DURANTE 50 MINUTOS.

----------


## R_Cordero

No estoy deacuerdo con morfoestar. Yo he hecho magia con niños de 3 y 4 años y comprenden perfectamente la desaparición de objetos, o algunas apariciones sorprendentes. Juegos como el de los conejitos de gomaespuma (que puede encontrarse en cualquier tienda de magia por 2 o 3 euros)  les suelen gustar. O libros mágicos que puedes enseñar primero con todas las páginas en blanco y luego volverlas a mostrar todas pintadas, etc. Si son objetos cotidianos que conocen, mejor. Dominan perfectamente de una forma implícita conceptos de espacio y materia, porque los usan continuamente, de la misma manera que utilizan el lenguaje sin saber explicitamente la gramática.

Por cierto que es cierto que las teorías de Piaget están bastante superadas hoy día. En psicología del desarrollo utilizamos otro tipo de criterios de clasificación de las etapas. La importancia de Piaget está en el hecho de haber reconocido que el desarrollo psicológico se da por etapas, pero las que él propuso ya no se utilizan de la manera que lo expones.

Yo animo al compañero a hacer magia con sus niños de 4 años, sencilla, con todo el humor que puedas. Si tienes oportunidad, acercate a una tienda de magia y pregunta. Te aconsejarán y por muy poco dinero pueden ofrecerte algo.

Un saludo

----------


## J.R.

Es un tema supertratato. Los niños de 3 y 4 años entienden la magia? Evidentemente la magia que esta dirigida para ellos, si. Es mi opinión y mi experiencia, nada leída ni erudita.
Les puede parecer mágico que se habrán solas las puertas del ascensor, pero al ser un echo cotidiano pierde la magia. Pero quizás, recobre esa magia perdida si, alguien que ellos creen con poderes hace un pase mágico y la puerta se habré y cuando ellos quieren repetirlo no se habré. 
Con este ejemplo chorra pero cierto. Marco unos puntos muy importantes a la hora de hacer magia para esta edad:
1º Que te crean mago.
2º. Que un objeto o situación cotidiana, que ellos conocen, realice cosas que con ellos no suceden.
3º Que se presente como mágico.

Otro punto muy importante es en camino, mas que el juego que realices, el camino por el cual sucede todo. Un pañuelo desaparece y aparece y ya esta. Con estas edades no basta hay que adornarlo mucho, pero sin pasarse que tienen que recordar que el pañuelo aparece y desaparece.

De todos modos los niños no son tontos y los padre (que son los que pagan) de los niños tampoco y cuando hay muchos Magos que viven de la Magia Infantil …..

Pero en contra de lo que parece no es nada sencillo hacer Magia para niños. Me quito el sombrero ante esos Magos que con su mirada de niños hacen Magia para estas edades.

----------

